# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  رویداد Active Sync Disconnect

## reza6384

سلام.
کسی می دونه چجوری توی یه Windows Application چک کنیم ببینیم Active Sync آیا Connected هست یا خیر ؟ و اگر هم Disconnect شد یک Event فراخوانی بشه.

----------


## reza6384

کسی به این سوال من جواب نمی ده؟؟؟؟

----------


## reza6384

سلام.
من به جواب این سوال خیلی احتیاج دارم. چون فایل دیتابیسم که یم فایل  Database هست از طریق  ActiveSync  عمل Synchronize اش انجام میشه. می خوام وقتی از PC فایل رو بخونم بدونم که دستگاه وصله و وقتی هم که برنامه روی Pocket PC اجرا می شه بدونم که ActiveSync وصل نیست.

----------


## reza6384

بالاخره بعد از اینکه کسی جواب من رو نداد و کلی جستجو کردم ، پیدا کردم که چجوری می شه فایل ها رو از desktop به Device و بالعکس کپی کرد، همچنین بدونیم که آیا Device در وضعیت Connected هست یا نه. این برای Synchronization اطلاعات خیلی مهمه. 

برای آشنایی با کلاس و متدها :

http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/lib...3242004_topic8

فایل OpenNetCF.Desktop.Communication.Dll رو هم ضمیمه کردم.

برای اطلاعات بیشتر هم به سایت زیر سری بزنید :

http://www.OpenNetCF.com

----------


## ss_afagh

سلام 
موضوع پروژه دانشگاهم برنامه نويسي pocket pc  هست.
قبلا با *VS2008* پروژه هايي براي windows Application   نوشتم و به زبان *C#‎* تسلط دارم.
در مورد اين پروژه جديد كه اولين تجربه چند سوال دارم ممنون ميشم كمكم كنيد.
*اول در مورد موضوع*:  پيشنهاد استادم نوشتن برنامه" ثبت دخل و خرج" هست. پيشنهاد بهتري نداريد؟
*دوم در مورد متد برنامه نويسي*: به نظرتون براي ذخيره و بازيابي داده هام با فرض همين موضوع، ار فايل استفاده كنم يا ديتابيس؟ خودم يك نمونه كوچيك با sqlce  نوشتم .ولي مشكلم اينه كه Insert , delete , update  ها روي Emulator درست كار ميكنه ولي توي ديتا بيس اصلي ثبت نميشه . يعني تا وقتي دارم روي Emulator  داده ها رو وارد ميكنم و مثلا در DataGrid نمايش ميدم درسته و داده هاي جديد نمايش داده ميشه ؛اما وقتي وارد ديتا ست ميشم و جدول رو باز ميكنم ، فقط داده هايي كه به صورت دستي توش وارد كردم هست. ( در اين مورد شنيدم مشكل به خاطر وجود شبيه سازه و روي ديوايس اين مشكل پيش نمياد . درسته؟ )
*سوم در مورد نصب برنامه روي* *Device*: يك دستگاه pocket  pc  i-mate با windows mobile  دارم. (روش Activesync نصب هست)  لطفا مراحل كامل نصب برنامه روي دستگاه رو بهم بگيد.

ممنون از اينكه وقت گزاشتيد.

----------


## CYCLOPS

سلام
ای کاش برای سوالات تاپیک جدید باز میکردی (البته اینو قبلا هم گفته بودم :گریه: ) بگذریم

1 )
لطفا توضیح بدید پروژه چه درسی هست تا بهتر بشه راهنمایی کرد ؟

2 )
من باشم از SQL استفاده میکنم البته بدون دیتا ست و ... اونم به دلیل سرعت لود بالاتر وانعطاف بیشتر هست البته XML هم خیلی جاها کار رو به بهترین نحو راه میندازه بستگی به برنامه و شرایطش داره
یه پیشنهاد دیگه : از دیتا گرید برای نمایش حجم زیاد اطلاعات استفاده نکن اونم به دو دلیل لزومی نداره کل اطلاعات با هم لود کنی و بریزی تو دیتا گرید بعد کاربر روی یه رکورد کلیک کنه کافیه یه سرچ قدرتمند بذاری تا دقیقا همون رکوردی رو نمایش بدی که لازمه و سرعت برنامه رو بالا ببری

* در کل دیتا گرید Programmer Friendly هست نه User Friendly* 

در مورد مشکلی هم که با SQL داری روی Device تست بگیر حتما مشکلت حل میشه

 3 )
خیلی راحت Device رو به سیستم وصل کن و بعد از شناختن اون توسط Activesync سیستمت :
اون گوشه بالا سمت چپ تو محیط ویژوال استادیو یه کمبو باکس میبینی که سه تا گزینه داره دو تای اولی آخرش نوشته Emulator و سومی نوشته Windows Mobile 5 Pocket PC Device R2 روی این کلیک کن و بعد برنامه رو Run کنی دفعه اول یه مقدار طول میکشه (درست مثه شبیه ساز) و کل فایل های لازمه (dot NET و SQL CE و ...) نصب میشه بعد از اون برنامه تو دستگاهت اجرا میشه اگر همون نسخه نهایی بود  Device رو از کامپیوتر جدا کن و ببر برنامه رو به استادت نشون بده هیچ کار اضافی لازم نیست انجام بدی (به همین راحتی به همین خوشمزگی :قهقهه: )

موفق باشی

----------

